# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Zenuw aantasting beide benen

## koenraadh

Dag, zijn er mensen die me raad kunnen geven?
Ik heb ongeveer 4 jaar geleden last gekregen van mijn linker onderbeen en grote teen. Bij onderzoek met de mri bleek niets aan de rug te zijn maar bij de emg had ik problemen op de s1-l5 op beide benen hoewel ik nog geen last had van mijn rechter been.
Er is ook een mri van mijn hoofd genomen maar deze is ook in orde,
ms is uitgesloten zegt de neuroloog. Bloedonderzoeken leverde ook niets op.
Uiteindelijk zijn ze gestopt met onderzoeken en ben ik gewoon verder gaan leven. Met de tijd is het raar gevoel overgegaan in pijn aan beide voeten.
Op zich kan ik nog vrij veel, wandelen zo'n 10 km, yoga en wat fietsen.
Ik werk als trambestuurder en zitten wordt steeds moeilijker en in maart zou ik 50% gaan werken omdat het haast niet meer gaat. Waarschijnlijk is het probleem te wijten aan zitten.
Ik ben eens bij een andere neuroloog geweest en de emg geeft aan dat de aantasting niet erger geworden is, ondanks dat de pijn veel erger is geworden.
Ik neem dagelijks neurontin 600 en dat twee keer.
vraagje zijn er mensen die mijn probleem herkennen?

Met dank koen

----------


## Sefi

Dag Koen,

Is je vitamine B12 weleens getest? Het lijkt misschien onbenullig, maar een tekort kan dergelijke ernstige klachten geven.
Meer info over B12 tekort: http://www.stichtingb12tekort.nl/symptomen.htm

Ik weet niet precies wat je bedoeld met problemen op de s1-l5. Heb je artrose, of een andere aandoening? En waar staat de s voor? Zover ik weet zijn er C, T en L wervels.
Cervicaal (nek)
Thoraxaal (borstwervels)
Lumbaal (lendenwervels)

In een ander bericht las ik dat je weleens bij een osteopaat bent geweest. Heeft die ook naar je onderrug gekeken of er soms wervels verschoven zijn?
Ik heb hier een link voor je waar je de effecten van verschoven wervels kunt zien.
http://www.rugzorgkliniek.nl/wervelklachten.html
L5 kan problemen in de benen en voeten geven.
Een osteopaat of chiropractor kan daar wellicht bij helpen.

En verder als het probleem niet met zenuwen te maken heeft dan zouden triggerpoints een belangrijke rol kunnen spelen. Deze zijn niet aan te tonen via scans e.d. Alleen een fysiotherapeut die er aanvullend voor geleerd heeft (soms ook chiropractor of osteopaat) kan beoordelen of je die hebt en bekijken of die de oorzaak zijn van je pijn.
Meer info over triggerpoints: http://www.triggerpointboek.nl

----------


## koenraadh

dag Sefi,

S1 ligt onder de L5,de waarde van vitamine B12 was goed.
Ik heb wel artrose in de rug maar weet niet wat dokters ervan denken.
Ik heb wel nog een beetje hoop in een dokter die Bockx heet en die in Brussel zit. T'is lastig om krampen te krijgen in je voeten en s'morgens kan ik moeilijk gaan of trappen doen, na een tijdje bewegen gaat het beter.
Heb ook onrustige benen in bedrust.
Ben eigenlijk bang dat het erger gaat worden en waar het gaat eindigen.
Al bij al zijn er nog vele die erger aan toe zijn dan mezelf.
alvast bedankt voor schrijven.

koen

----------


## Sefi

Dag Koen,
Oké, S1 is blijkbaar een andere benaming voor het heiligbeen. Waarschijnlijk is het staartbotje dan S2.

Ik heb zelf ook artrose van L1 - L5 en aan mijn SI gewricht in mijn bekken. Soms krijg ik inderdaad last van mijn benen, maar ik ga maandelijks naar de chiropractor die alles weer even recht zet.
Bij artrose sluiten de wervels niet goed meer op elkaar en dat kan irritatie en pijn geven in de zenuwen en spieren. Als ik bij de chiropractor ben dan zet hij de wervels weer recht waardoor de irritatie/pijn opgeheven wordt. Helaas is het maar tijdelijk en moet ik steeds weer terug naar de chiropractor, maar hierdoor is mijn levenskwaliteit wel verbeterd.
Misschien kun je dit ook eens proberen.

----------


## A.Mels

Hoi Koen,
Heb je ooit een tekenbeet gehad, misschien heeft het met de ziekte van Lyme te maken?
Misschien een magnesium tekort?
Je gebruikt nu Neurontin (Gabapentine) dat is een zwaar middel tegen zenuwpijn. Dus is er toch iets met de zenuwbanen.... Die dokter in Brussel is dat een orthomoleculair arts?
Dat zou mooi zijn, want die zou jou dan Low Dose Naltrexon (LDN) kunnen voorschrijven. Dat helpt tegen zenuwpijn en nog heel veel andere ziekten. (is zonder bijwerkingen, nou éétje dan: wat meer dromen en beter slapen). Ik heb er veel info over. Je kunt even googelen. Ik ken wel een Dr. Meirleir in Brussel, schijnt erg goed te zijn.
Misschien toch eens echt testen op Lyme, laboratorium in Weert. Heb je nog vragen hierover dan hoor ik het wel.
Sterkte met alles,
Annette

----------


## fleur01zes

vraagje heb je soms magnesium tekort kan die krampen in jebenen zijn 
tja tegen echte pij is niet veeel tegen te doen weet ik al jaren 

veeel sterkte er mee

----------


## Rbossie

Hallo Koen,

Ik herken het verhaal en tevens ook veel van de speurtochten tussen de antwoorden. Ook ik ben in Brussel geweest bij Prof. de Meirleir overigens in Nederland opgeleid als arts' primair cardioloog maar legt zich voornamelijk toe op ME. vandaar ook de herkenning in de magnesium en vit. B12. De klachten die jij omschrijft zijn bij mij ook zo begonnen. Het is uiteindelijk 15 of 16 jaar doorkwakkelen geweest tot ze uiteindelijk de oorzaak hebben gevonden. Ook eerst gekeken naar MS e.d. Toch zal een EMG uitwijzen dat er beschadigingen aan het perifere zenuwstelsel zitten. De klachten wijzen op een polyneuropathie, de vraag is alleen waar komt het vandaan. Meestal gaat dit ook hoger zitten, benen, handen en onderarmen. Bij mij zijn ze er na heel vel jaar en heel veel onderzoeken achter gekomen dat het om en erfelijke aandoening gaat. Kijk maar eens Onder HMSN en zie of je er iets in herkent. Bussel zou ik je afraden. veel kosten, beetje typische onderzoeken en een stempel in Nederland als je daar bent gewest. (ze nemen het hier niet echt serieus). En verder ook een follow up. Ze zullen daar bijna met zekerheid vaststellen dat bepaalde bloedwaarden afwijken (Mycoplasma) en bepaalde andere waarden zijn daar afwijkend maar niet in Nederland. Ik ben toen ook een tijd behandeld met B12 en Magnesium. Eind van het lied is dat het hier niet wordt erkend en je maatschappelijk tegen dezelfde problemen blijft oplopen. Tijd, frustratie en geld. Toch blijkt er meestal wel degelijk iets aan de hand maar soms duurt het jaren voor het ver genoeg is gevorderd om een diagnose te kunnen stellen. Mijn advies: Vraag de neuroloog of er sprake is van een polyneuropathie. Als dit zo is laat dit op schrift zetten. Dit is een erkend ziekte beeld en opent in ieder geval deuren voor je. Daarna is het te hopen dat ze uiteindelijk een diagnose kunnen stellen. Maar zoals gezegd.. bij mi duurde dat 15 of 16 jaar. Sterkte verder.

Groet Rob

----------


## koenraadh

Bedankt rob,
Ik over 4 weken onder het mes geweest voor het piriformis syndroom maar te vroeg om resultaat te hebben, deze week gaat men mijn beide heupen onderzoeken of de pijn daar van komt. Het probleem is dat ik nu 50 % werk en wanneer ik niet meer kan werken 60% van mijn loon krijg.Dat is hoop en al 500 a 600 euro. Het ziekenfons in België heeft me dingen verzwegen en ik geniet van loopbaan onderbreking van de overheid. Om in orde te zijn moet ik zeker 1 jaar 100% werken en dit kan ik niet meer. Ik heb hmsn al bekeken maar kan de aandoening niet echt erkennen in mijn..... maar ben ook geen dokter. Over een maand gaan ze in Antwerpen een mri nemen van mijn hoofd, een emg van hoofd en lichaam en bloedonderzoek maar verwacht er niet veel van. Wel bedankt voor de tip en ga zeker zoeken wat je geschreven heb.
Heb jij ook soms af en toe wilkeurige spiertrekken over het hele lichaam kan voor komen. Spierkracht en gevoel is nog intact alleen pijn in benen en voeten. bedankt koen

----------


## Rbossie

Hallo Koen,

Ja die onwillekeurige spierbewegingen komen bij mij ook regelmatig voor. Met name in de bovenbenen maar soms trekken ook de spieren van de onderbenen helemaal in. Zoals je het eerste deel beschrijft is er vaak sprake van beknelling van een zenuw. Doorgaans zijn de klachten dan aan 1 kant en gaan vaak dan ook van boven naar beneden. Jij hebt het ook over pijn in beide voeten en onderbeen. Spierkracht is verder niet aangetast. Zo is het ongeveer ook bij mij begonnen. Na al die jaren kan ik nog steeds niet zeggen dat de spierkracht echt heel veel afgenomen is. Spieren zijn alleen heel snel moe, trillen bij inspanning en worden erg pijnlijk. Maatschappelijk herken ik het ook. Je loopt tegen de ene deur na de andere. Ik was verpleegkundige bij de ambulancedienst maar kan natuurlijk niet meer werken. Verschil in salaris is ruim 700 euro en met 4 kinderen is dat onmogelijk. Ik heb veel gehad aan een maatschappelijk werker die toch veel beter de wegen weten die je moet bewandelen maar ik heb wel geleerd dat een duidelijke diagnose het onbegrip weghaalt en daar krijg je het meest last van. Je omgeving begrijpt het niet op de lange termijn, er is niets vastgesteld dus er is ook niets en je gaat zelfs aan jezelf twijfelen. Heel erg moeilijk en op dat punt is goed advies nagenoeg niet mogelijk. Toch omdat het bij jou ook in de onderbenen / voeten zit geloof ik niet in een beknelling van een zenuwbaan (centraal). MS begint vaak met een band gevoel om de kuiten maar op de MRI kan het soms wel jaren duren voordat het zichtbaar is. Het wijst daarom meer op een polyneuropathie, die treed op aan beidde kanten van je lichaam en stijgt op maar vaak zitten daar hele perioden tussen. Vraag het voor de zekerheid eens bij de neuroloog. Ik ben geheel afgekeurd maar in Nederland is e zo dat je dan nog 20% mag bijverdienen. Dat is mij gelukt en daarmee lukt het allemaal moeizaam maar toch net aan. Heel veel sterkte in ieder geval, ik hoop dat je eruit komt.

Groet Rob

----------

